# Plustek OpticFilm 7600



## Formatted (Dec 18, 2010)

Hay everyone

I've been asked by a member of the family to digitalise his film and slide collection. I've been hearing good things about the 7600 and I'm happy to make the investment as I would like to get back to shooting some film.

Has anyone else heard or seen good results from this scanner?

Cheers


----------



## dzaneh (Dec 19, 2010)

yep I've got one & really like it!!


----------



## Formatted (Dec 19, 2010)

Its good I sent off my order to Amazon last night then!


----------



## courtneywalsh (Dec 20, 2010)

Title refers to the type 7500, while the text, 7600, of which one is correct, it is said -? Dynamic Range High-end model "is still very" poor "anyone 3.5.Does have a head to head comparison and Epson V750 Plustek 7600Ai Pro-M? The dynamic range is the same as DMax?


----------



## exlboy (Jan 2, 2011)

I have been using Nikon Coolscan V ED and 4000 ED respectively.
The results are impressive.
Here is a summary of all the mainstream scanners:
dealgoogle.blogspot.com/p/nikon-scanners-amazon.html
Hope it's helpful to those who are seeking one.


----------



## mdruziak (Mar 1, 2011)

courtneywalsh said:


> Title refers to the type 7500, while the text, 7600, of which one is correct, it is said -? Dynamic Range High-end model "is still very" poor "anyone 3.5.Does have a head to head comparison and Epson V750 Plustek 7600Ai Pro-M? The dynamic range is the same as DMax?


 
See Plustek Optic Film 7600i-Ai Film Scanner Review


----------

